# My Girls On Their Bee Cake



## TRIMMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

looks good enough to eat my self whats in it


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm with Trimman, would you share your recipe?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, give up your recipe SueBee!


----------



## LSHonda310 (Mar 30, 2013)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?288675-Winter-feeding-sugar-cakes&p=994769#post994769


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for putting my recipe on for me!! One of my hives ate the entire thing in less than four days. Of course my mentor has named them my welfare bees so I guess that works!! Any pollen patty will work but I am going to use the dry Megabee powder I bought at our TN Bee conference in September and see how they like that. Will let you know!


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

I forgot to mention I did put some of the honey we extracted this year in the cakes in the pictures. I did not last year because it was our first year and I didn't have any to use. They like it both ways but I am sure they like it better with the honey!


----------



## r hayden (Sep 27, 2012)

Any problem with SHB's when you add pollen to the cake, I might make some up either way. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

SueBeeTN said:


> Thanks for putting my recipe on for me!! One of my hives ate the entire thing in less than four days. Of course my mentor has named them my welfare bees so I guess that works!! Any pollen patty will work but I am going to use the dry Megabee powder I bought at our TN Bee conference in September and see how they like that. Will let you know!


SueBee, have you thought about Kent Williams' recipe he shared at the conference? Here it is documented on Phil Craft's site: http://philcrafthivecraft.com/?p=357

We've mixed MegaBee in the syrup we're feeding the bees with right now, and they are taking it fine, and I haven't seen a beetle problem. In the cake, there might be an issue (see Kent's comments). You take the inner cover off and lay the entire cake on the top bars for the winter. We're planning to make Kent's recipe in 9x13 cake pans, about 3/4 inch thick. I have some 2" spacer boxes that will raise the inner cover enough to still give ventilation.

Rick


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

We have hive beetles in the hive but I have not noticed any increase with the cake and also I don't ever see them on the cake.


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

I will take a look at his recipe. I got this one from one of our local members who has lots of hive and raises queens. It has worked well for him so that is why we tried it last year. The cover in the picture is actually a winter cover and when it gets colder I will turn it over and place the cake directly on the frames.


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

The benefit to Kent's recipe is NO COOKING.


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks SueBee. :banana:


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

SueBeeTN said:


> Thanks for putting my recipe on for me!! One of my hives ate the entire thing in less than four days. Of course my mentor has named them my welfare bees so I guess that works!! Any pollen patty will work but I am going to use the dry Megabee powder I bought at our TN Bee conference in September and see how they like that. Will let you know!


The only "special" thing about megabee is that it is protein that can be dissolved in liquid feed....that's what all the public money went to to develop the product (before those that were being paid by the govt to develop it patented it under their own names and used their newly patented product as the basis for their entry into the private sector).

I don't know what this stuff costs...but feeding it dry makes no sense...like buying a premium steak to feed a dog that would be thrilled from a cheap cut.

deknow


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

deknow said:


> The only "special" thing about megabee is that it is protein that can be dissolved in liquid feed....that's what all the public money went to to develop the product (before those that were being paid by the govt to develop it patented it under their own names and used their newly patented product as the basis for their entry into the private sector).
> 
> I don't know what this stuff costs...but feeding it dry makes no sense...like buying a premium steak to feed a dog that would be thrilled from a cheap cut.
> 
> deknow


I put the Megabee powder in the cake when it was still liquid so it dissolved in it. Hopefully that is okay.


----------

